# Loiselli



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Got a new addition to my tank this weekend. Picked up a 4-5 inch Loiselli. Not sure if it's a boy or girl. I'll post a pic tonight for you experts to help me out


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Post a pic, they should be really easy to sex at that size. My loiselli pair are quickly becoming my favorite fish. For the moment anyway, I go back and forth, lol.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here He/She is.....hopefully the picture is good enough! Very elusive!


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone? The poor guy doesn't want to be an IT


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I say female. How big is it(lol)? Can you get a good side profile shot? opcorn:

***EDIT***
Nevermind, saw the size in the first post, duh.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll give it a try! What differences are there to look for?


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's my giant male with female and fry...









Another shot of the giant male...









Another shot of the female...









Here's my other large male...


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

I see the females are definitely more slender and brighter yellow. Do you see that consistency? I think my guy is leaning towards that look...

By the way awesome looking fish. I am loving the look of the Loiselli. Not many people seem to have them which is a shame! So beautiful!


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Is that back spot on the big males nose a battle scar?


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

marmot74 said:


> I see the females are definitely more slender and brighter yellow. Do you see that consistency? I think my guy is leaning towards that look...
> 
> By the way awesome looking fish. I am loving the look of the Loiselli. Not many people seem to have them which is a shame! So beautiful!
> 
> Is that back spot on the big males nose a battle scar?


The females definately tend to be a much brighter yellow. The big male has had that black spot on his face ever since I got him when he was 9" or so. I'm not sure what caused it, but it gets darker when they spawn.


----------



## marmot74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's more of a side profile.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

I would say its a female


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Still looks female.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Female. Nice color!
Besides the higher amount of yellow/orange compared to the more metallic/copper color of a male, males have a lot of patterning on the caudal and anal fins which females often lack.
Here are some pics of a pair I used to have for comparison:
Female ~4"








Male ~5"









Female ~6"








Male ~8"


----------

